# Twenty-four loaded tank ships anchored off Long Beach California



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Local TV news today April 22, 2020 report that twenty-four loaded tank ships are anchored off Long Beach California. Because so little fuel is being used that all shore side tanks are full. 

Attached AIS - Long-Beach-Tankers.jpg I just checked.

Attached:
Long-Beach-Tankers.jpg (74.4 KB)


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

Petrol so cheap, and we are not allowed to go anywhere !


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Effect. Cause.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The US oil producers are lobbying to get imports of oil blocked in order to protect local producers. Since the tankers waiting to discharge in the USA apparently contain Saudi oil, this may strain relations with the Kingdom.

Interesting times we live in.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Varley said:


> Effect. Cause.


Egg, Chicken.

I always get them the wrong way round.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Easy FJ.

Breakfast, egg. Bread sauce, chicken


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/dozens-oil-tankers-anchored-off-140520922.html

59 seconds video

Attached: Some-Long-Beach-Tankers.jpg (27.2 KB)

Screen Capture via PhotoShop


----------



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

It's a good job oil doesn't go off......we could have had a repeat of the Great Nigerian Cement Disaster!


----------

